# Knife Saya's



## Bacon Bandit (Feb 13, 2014)

So I started making my own Saya's for my knives back at the beginning of December 2013 and here they are so far!


----------



## Bacon Bandit (Feb 14, 2014)

Okay that didn't post correctly, I need to upload the photo. But everytime that I go to my photo gallery from the forum and select the picture it shows the photo and says cancel at the bottom of it. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 14, 2014)

Just use imgur.com


----------



## gavination (Feb 14, 2014)

Having-Insert-Image-Problems?
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?t=8346


----------



## Bacon Bandit (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm still having trouble uploading photos of my Saya's!!!


----------

